# 5 Vegas Triple-A Triple A Cigar Review - Great Looks and Great Taste



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

To me, this is one of 5 Vegas best cigars. Nice and dark looking cigar. Has good construction. Very minor burn issue that was easily corrected. Fu...

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Triple-A Triple A Cigar Review - Great Looks and Great Taste


----------

